# [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?



## Jarafi (13. Februar 2011)

*[User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Review zum Xigmatek Pantheon
Herzlich willkommen

Das bin ich
Damit ihr wieder wisst, mit wem ihr das Vergnügen habt, manche kennen mich sicher noch nicht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ich heiße Jan Ramon Fischer (Jarafi), bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch.
Hobbymäßig stehen bei mir die Fotografie und der PC ganz oben.
Deshalb wird es natürlich wieder einige "Extreme Bilder geben" aber auch normale.
Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Test.

Das Unternehmen
Das Unternehmen Xigmatek, das 2005 in Taiwan gegründet wurde, ist heute jedem hier im Forum sicher ein Begriff.
Anfangs durch ihre sehr guten Kühler bekannt, haben sie auch begonnen sich auf dem Gehäusemarkt einen Namen zu machen:

- mit toller Optik
- ausgefallenen Features
- zu einem angemessenen Preis

Das spiegelt sich auch in ihrer Philosophie wieder:

I.C.E. = Impressive, Creative und Essential:
die drei Hauptmerkmale von Xigmatek Produkten.

Übersetzt man diese Produkt-Philosophie frei ins Deutsche, bedeutet dies:

Beeindruckend
Kreativ
Auf das wirklich wichtige beschränkt

Wer mehr über Xigmatek und ihre anderen Produkte erfahren möchte, schaut einfach auf der Homepage vorbei.
Webseite von Xigmatek
Informationen zum Test
Ich hatte das Vergnügen das Xigmatek Pantheon auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.
Doch woher kommt dieser doch heutzutage doch eher außergewöhnliche Name für ein Gehäuse eigentlich her.
Da Xigmatek für ihre Namensgebung sich immer an mythischen orientiert, ist es nicht verwunderlich, das auch der Name 'Pantheon' einen mythischen Ursprung hat.
Pantheon ist der Name eines antiken Tempels in Rom. Er ist das besterhaltene Gebäude aus dem antiken Rom, beherbergt die größte gemauerte Kuppel der Welt und ist allen damals bekannten Göttern geweiht.
Wer mehr über die Geschichte erfahren möchte, hier ein Link.
Der Name des Gehäuses soll bereits auf die außergewöhnlichen Eigenschaften dieses Produkts hinweisen. Steht der Pantheon Tempel in Rom doch für Geräumigkeit, architektonische Meisterleistungen und edle Verarbeitung.
Ob das Gehäuse diesem Anspruch gerecht wird, ob er sozusagen das göttliche Zuhause für eure Hardware ist, soll nun geklärt werden.

Inhaltsverzeichnis

1. Die Spezifikationen
2. Impressionen und Technisches
3. Das Testsystem
4. DerEinbau der Hardware
5. Die Betriebstemperatur und der Betriebstest
6. Fazit
7. LianLi Vergleich
8. Moddingideen


1. Spezifikationen
Die Spezifikationen des Xigmatek Pantheon, habe ich euch in einer kleinen Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Impressionen und Technisches

Die Verpackung
Was sieht man zuerst, bekommt man das Gehäuse geliefert - die Verpackung.
Hier hat Xigmatek wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet, und präsentiert eine sehr schön gestaltete Kartonnagen-Verpackung [Bild], zum einen mit den Motiven aus dem Tempel zum anderen finden wir alle wichtigen Eigenschaften auf der der Verpackung abgebildet.
Das Xigmatek-Logo und vor allem der Schriftzug "Pantheon Where Gods are settled" verleihen dem ganzen noch den letzten Schliff.
Verpackt war das ganze Gehäuse wie üblich mit einer Schutzfolie und den beiden Styroporschützern auf dem Deckel und am Boden.
Wenn die Gehäuseschachtel nicht so groß wäre, würde ich sie mir glatt zu meinen anderen Schachteln ins Regal stellen.
Sie ist ein echter Blickfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äußerlichkeiten
Da ein PC-Gehäuse aus verschiedenen Einzelteilen besteht, werde ich zu jedem die Merkmale und die Besonderheiten aufzeigen.
Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend sehr hochwertig, der Stahl liegt schön in der Hand, man hat beim Pantheon nie das Gefühl etwas billiges in der Hand zu haben.
Die mattschwarze Lackierung gefällt mir sehr gut: schlicht, aber edel.
Zusammen mit Xigmateks Blackline Lüftern, die eine weiße LED-Beleuchtung integriert haben, sieht es einfach nobel aus.
Das Gehäuse kann mit ein paar Handgriffen bis auf das Stahlskelett zerlegt werden, für Modding-Arbeiten ist dies schon mal super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Front
Eine wirklich gut durchdachte Lösung zum Arbeiten mit der Front-Partie des Gehäuses ist das Schnapp-Prinzip: Die ganze Front lässt sich mit einem Handgriff nach vorne abziehen.

Die Front-Partie ist zweigeteilt:
Im oberen Bereich sind maximal 5 5,25“ Laufwerke direkt zugänglich, im unteren Bereich sieht man eine große Meshblende.
Doch, wer diese Meshblende entfernt und einen Lüfter erwartet, wird sich erst mal wundern: Wir finden keinen Lüfter, sondern 3,5“ Laufwerks-Einschübe.
Insgesamt können sechs 3,5“ Laufwerke, in der Regel Festplatten, installiert werden.
Als Besonderheit fiel mir auf, dass Festplatten-Lüfter standardmäßig vorgesehen sind.
Diese Belüftung der Festplatten ist für mich eine echte Überraschung und etwas völlig neues. Ich werde bei den inneren Werten des Pantheon näher darauf eingehen.
Für zwei Festplatten finden wir außerdem einen Hot-Plug Adapter, direkt am Ende des Festplattenkäfigs fixiert: sehr schön.
Die Handhabung des Festplatten-Einbaus sowie die raffinierte Methode der Luftzufuhr werde ich beim Hardware-Einbau in das Gehäuse im Detail erläutern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt lassen sich also 11 Laufwerke in das Pantheon einbauen. Ich denke die Anzahl ist mehr als ausreichend.
Um nicht benötigte 5,25“ Laufwerksschächte zu verdecken, bedient sich Xigmatek schwarzer Meshblenden, die zudem als Staubschutz fungieren.
Auf der unteren, großen Meshblende ist ein großes X eingelassen, das sieht nicht nur schick aus sondern man weiss auch gleich mit welchem Hersteller man es zu tun hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel
Der Deckel des Pantheon wirkt auf den ersten Blick recht unspektakulär, verfügt aber über einige Extras, die erst bei genauerem Hinsehen ins Auge stechen.
Befestigt ist der Deckelaufsatz mit sechs Schrauben. Löst ihr diese, könnt ihr ihn einfach abheben.
Im vorderen Bereich, also in der Alltagspraxis sehr gut zugänglich, befindet sich ein I/O-Panel mit häufig benötigten Bedienelementen und Anschlüssen. Dieses Panel besteht aus einer kleinen Platine mit einer Reihe von Steckanschlüssen für die üblichen Multimedia-Geräte. Ich habe sie natürlich auch mal ausgebaut und untersucht.

Das übliche Kabelgewirr für die Anschlüsse der einzelnen Bedien-Elemente ist endlich verschwunden, da Xigmatek hier alles sehr übersichtlich strukturiert hat:
Eine kleine Adapterplatine mit genormten Standardanschlüssen, deren Kabelanschlüsse steckbar sind. Das ganz hat natürlich zwei Seiten.
Gut gelöst ist das Verbindungsproblem: alle Anschlüsse sind steckbar gehalten und lassen sich somit einfach durch Abziehen des jeweiligen Steckers entfernen, schlecht gelöst ist die etwas umständliche Verfahrensweise, um an diese Steckkontakte zu kommen, denn im eingebauten Zustand geht dies nicht

Als Schnittstellen-Elemente finden wir:


die Standard Bedien-Elemente wie den Power- und den Resetschalter sowie die HDD- und die POWER-LED.
einen weiteren kleinen Schalter neben dem Resetschalter für die Beleuchtung der Lüfter.
zwei USB 2.0 -Anschlüsse
einen USB 3.0 Anschluss
einen Audio IN/Out
einen e-SATA Anschluss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das Kabelgewirr für den Anschluss der einzelnen Bedien-Elemente ist endlich verschwunden, da Xigmatek hier alles zu einem Flachkabel zusammenfasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wer sich das Panel nochmals genauer anschaut, wird erstaunt feststellen, dass es sogar einen blauen USB hat, sprich USB 3.0 ist mit an Bord.
Diesen Anschluss müsst ihn jedoch in eine normale USB 3.0 Buchse stecken und nicht auf das Mainboard direkt, deshalb auch das lange Kabel.
Natürlich könnt ihr, wenn ihr kein USB 3.0 habt wie ich, auch einen USB 2.0 Anschluss verwenden; der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil geht dabei natürlich verloren.
Die beiden großen Drehschalter im hinteren Bereich des Panels sind für eure Lüftersteuerung, jedes Poti kann bis zu drei Lüfter regeln, sprich insgesamt lassen sich damit sechs Lüfter steuern..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Lüfterkonzept
Standardmäßig sind dem Gehäuse drei Xigmatek Blackline LED Lüfter begelegt, die vorinstalliert sind und normalerweise auch für eine ausreichende Belüftung des Gehäuses im Betrieb sorgen.
Kommt man auf die Idee, alle Lüfter-Einbaumöglichkeiten auszureizen, befinden sich allerdings acht Lüfter im Gehäuse.
Da die beiden Lüfter-Regelungen nur für je drei Lüfter ausgelegt sind, können zwei davon nicht per Poti gesteuert werden, sondern laufen dann mit der üblichen Maximal-Drehzahl bei Dauer-LED-Beleuchtung.

Der ganze Deckelaufsatz ist mit sechs Schrauben am Gehäuseskelett angebracht, löst ihr diese, könnt ihr ihn einfach entfernen.
Die extra Anschlüsse wie die USB-Anschlüsse befinden sich auf einer kleinen Platine, die ich natürlich auch mal ausgebaut habe. Hier könnt ihr zum Beispiel den Sound abstecken, wenn ihr diesen nicht benötigt.
Dies schafft etwas Platz für die Kabel, die ihr wirklich benötigt.
Im hinteren Teil des Deckels finden wir eine weitere große Meshabdeckung. Unter dieser habt ihr Platz für eine beliebige Anordnung von zusätzlichen Einbau-Lüftern. Folgende Lüfteroptionen sind möglich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende des Deckels sind für einen Radiator extra zwei Schlauchöffnungen vorgesehen.
(Genaueres im Abschnitt Wasserkühlung).
Wie ihr seht, hat der Deckel schon einiges zu bieten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Rückseite
Die Rückseite biete die normalen Anschlüsse, ergänzt um das eine oder andere Extra.
Standardmäßig gibt es sieben verschließbare Ausgänge für PCI Karten.
Zusätzlich - als Besonderheit - vier Durchbrüche für Schlauchdurchführungen: sehr lobenswert, hab ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen.
Außerdem eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen 140mm Lüfter oder für einen 120mm Lüfter.
Das Netzteil befindet sich am unteren Ende der Rückseite am Boden des Gehäuses, wie bei fast allen neueren Gehäusen.
Zusammen mit vier Gummifüßen wird das Netzteil auf der Rückseite mit einem Moosgummirahmen fixiert, um Vibrations-Geräusche zu eliminieren: sehr aufwändig, aber gut gelöst, das Netzteil wäre somit super gelagert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Boden
Der Boden bietet beim Pantheon sowohl eine Öffnung für den Netzteil-Lüfter als auch in der Mitte eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen 140mm oder einen 120mm Lüfter.
Da sowohl der Netzteillüfter als auch der optional montierbare Lüfter die Luft ansaugen, befinden sich unter den beiden Öffnungen jeweils ein Staubfilter.
Sie sind sehr leicht zu entfernen und auch wieder zu montieren, außerdem haben sie dieses sehr schöne Wabendesign, das man leider nicht sieht, außer beim Reinigen.
Am Boden befinden sich außerdem noch die vier Füße, das Gehäuse steht sicher, sie erfüllen ihren Zweck sehr gut.
Mehr gibt es zum Boden nicht zu sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seitenteile
Die Seitenteile weisen keine besonderen Merkmale auf. Wir finden die Öffnungen für die Festplattenbelüftungen im Wabendesign (kleine sechseckige Durchbrüche, sehr originell!), allerdings ohne Staubschutz und weitere Öffnungen im hinteren Bereich, die ebenfalls der Belüftung dienen.
Ansonsten erstrahlen sie in einem matten Schwarz.
Wer auf ein Seitenfenster wert legt, der muss keine Angst haben, Xigmatek bietet für alle Nicht-Bastler auch eine Version mit Seitenfenster an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zubehör
Das Zubehör besteht aus den üblichen Zutaten. Abstandshalter, Befestigungsmaterial sowie Befestigungschrauben für das Mainboard, für die Lüfter und für das Netzteil.
Dies alles befindet sich in einer kleinen weißen Schachtel im Festplattenrahmen des Gehäuses, auf der Schachtel ist außerdem noch eine kleine Anleitung zum Zusammenbau. Diese Anleitung ist zwar eine Faltanleitung, wirkt aber dank des dicken Papieres gar nicht billig, sondern ist sogar nett zu lesen.
Für den internationalen Einsatz des Gehäuses gibt es die Anleitung gleich in acht Sprachen.

Ein kleines Problem tut sich allerdings beim Zusammenbau auf: die Anzahl der beigelegten Schrauben zur Befestigung der Festplattenlüfter reicht nicht aus. Diese lassen sich nur mit je zwei Schrauben diagonal fixieren, da nur vier Schrauben beigelegt sind. Dies spielt allerdings nur dann einer wesentliche Rolle, wenn man mehr als drei Festplatten einbaut und die vorhandenen Standardlüfter zur Belüftung nicht ausreichen.
Geht man allerdings davon aus, dass der Standard-User in der Regel nur eine oder zwei Festplatten einbaut, dürften die beiden schon eingebauten zwei 120mm Lüfter locker zur Kühlung ausreichen.
Auch an das Verlegen der Kabel wurde gedacht: wir finden 3 Kabelbinder sowie 6 Kabelclips im Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die inneren Werte
Im Innenbereich präsentiert sich das Pantheon ebenfalls in der mattschwarzen Lackierung.
Diese Farbe dürfte besonders für Modder interessant sein, da bei Schwarz sämtliche andere Farben sehr schön zur Geltung kommen.
Der Mainboardschlitten ist beim Pantheon ziemlich raffiniert konstruiert und ziemlich anders wie bei Gehäusen anderer Hersteller.
Zunächst einmal haben wir eine sehr große Öffnung um auch Kühler mit einer Backplate ohne den Ausbau des Mainboards montieren zu können.
Weiter liegt das Mainboard im Schlitten etwas tiefer, dadurch hat es unten und rechts einen erhöhten Rand. In diesem befinden sich vier Öffnungen für die Kabelverlegung.
Die L-förmige Erhebung dient nämlich auf der Rückseite als Kabelkanal, ein geniales Feature, so sollte ‚Kabel verlegen‘ zum Kinderspiel werden.
Die Kabelöffnungen sind mit Gummiabdeckungen versehen, so dass nicht benutzte Öffnungen nicht weiter das Gesamtkonzept stören.
Die Belüftung hat auch ihre Besonderheit, die Festplatten hängen quasi in einem eigenen Kühlkreislauf. Standardmäßig kühlen zwei Lüfter die Festplatten, maximal sind es vier, auf jeder Seite des Festplattenrahmens zwei: Der eine saugt die Luft an und der andere bläst sie hinaus.
Am Heck befindet sich ein 140mm Lüfter, der wohl einen Teil der für die Festplatten bestimmten Luft nach hinten zieht und damit bewirkt, dass sie auf diese Art und Weise über die anderen Rechner-Komponenten hinweg strömt.
Da warme Luft ja bekanntlich nach oben steigt, gibt es auch die Möglichkeit im Deckel, wie oben beschrieben, zwei Saug-Lüfter unterzubringen.
Ein weiterer Lüfter am Boden sorgt noch einmal zusätzlich für Frischluft.
Ob das Konzept aufgeht, könnt ihr bei den Temperaturtests nachlesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung
Die Grundidee und die Problematik???

Das Thema Wasserkühlung schneide ich natürlich auch kurz an.
Aufgrund der vier Schlauchöffnungen an der Rückseite sollten selbst externe Radiatoren kein Problem da stellen.
Auf dem Deckel könnt ihr einen Dualradiator unterbringen, die passenden Schlauchöffnungen befinden am Ende des Deckels.
Für eine Standardwasserkühlung ist das Gehäuse mehr als ausreichend, selbst Wasserkühlungsfetischisten werden mit wenig Bastelarbeit ihre Wunschkühlung realisieren können.

3. Das Testsystem
Um das Gehäuse einem echten Praxistest mit vertrauten Komponenten zu unterziehen, habe ich die Komponenten meines normalen Arbeitsgeräts testweise in dieses Gehäuse eingebaut.
Die Daten des Testsystems könnt ihr der kleinen Tabelle entnehmen.
Ich gehe davon aus das sich meine Hardware in ihrem neuen göttlichen Zuhause wohl fühlt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Der Einbau der Hardware
Der Einbau der Hardware verlief super einfach und auch sehr schnell.
Um bei den Laufwerken zu beginnen, diese lassen sich in weniger als 5 Minuten installieren.
Die 5.25" Laufwerke werden mit Schnellspannverschlüssen fixiert.
Die Festplatten wandern in eine der sechs Ausziehschubladen in den Festplattenrahmen, wobei zwei Festplatten via Hot-Plug Adapter angeschlossen werden können.
Zu meiner Überraschung muss ich sagen, dass sich mein Ersteindruck von instabilen Festplattenhalterungen nicht bewahrheitet hat.
Auch wenn sie zunächst etwas zierlich und biegsam wirken, halten sie die Festplatten ordnungsgemäß, sie tun also ihren Job.
Durch die Polsterung werden außerdem Vibrationen vermieden.
Der Einbau des Mainboards geht auch super vonstatten. Selten hatte ich in einem Gehäuse selten soviel Platz um umbekümmert hantieren zu können.
Leider ist die Öffnung für Backplates von Kühlern wieder etwas versetzt, dies liegt aber wieder am Mainboard und nicht am Gehäuse: daher ist es etwas mühselig, die Backplate zu fixieren.
Auch meine GTX275 hat im Pantheon ordentlich Platz und freut sich über den schwarzen Innenraum und die gute Kühlung.
Auch um eure PCI-Karten müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen, statt der doch meist gehassten Schnellspannhalterungen kommen hier Thumbscrews zum Einsatz.
So halten auch schwere Karten problemlos, und es sieht einfach schöner aus.

Kommen wir zum Netzteil und das wichtige Kabelmanagement.
Das Netzteil lies sich sehr einfach montieren und ist – wie bereits dargestellt - sowohl nach hinten mit einem Moosgummirahmen als auch nach unten mit vier Gummifüßen vibrationsgeschützt gelagert.
Zu Beginn hatte ich wieder mein Vorurteil das Netzteile am Boden die Kabelverlegung erschweren, doch auch wieder zu meiner Überraschung: es lief grandios.
Ich habe fast keine Kabelbinder verbraucht, und der Kabelkanal auf der Rückseite ist das beste was ich seit langem in einem Gehäuse gesehen habe.
Weiterhin gefallen mir auch die Öffnungen im Mainboardschlitten sehr: mit den schwarzen Gummiabdeckungen sieht alles viel ordentlicher aus.
Das einzige was meinen sehr positiven Eindruck etwas trübt, sind die fehlenden Lüfterschrauben. Wenn ihr zusätzliche Lüfter montieren wollt, solltet ihr einige Lüfterschrauben zuhause haben, da leider dem Bausatz zu wenige beiliegen.
Die Lautstärke der Lüfter ist auch kein Problem: sind sie zu laut, lässt sich die Drehlzahl per Lüftersteuerung einfach regeln.
Ein weiterer Punkt, der mich stört: an den seitlichen Lüftern für die Festplatten befinden sich leider keine Staubfilter.
Ansonsten kann ich wirklich feststellen: das Pantheon-Gehäuse ist super durchdacht in allen Bereichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Temperatur und Betriebstest
Allgemeiner Betriebstest
Fangen wir mit dem Betriebstest an.
Meine Hardware läuft im neuen Gehäuse wunderbar, die Kühlung ist super und auch der Einbau wie oben beschrieben war genial einfach und schnell.
Bei Maximaldrehlzahl sind die Lüfter sehr laut, aber da schafft die Lüftersteuerung Abhilfe: so kann man die Kühlung seinen Bedürfnissen ideal anpassen.
Um noch etwas genauer auf die Lautstärke der Lüfter einzugehen, auf der niedrigsten Stufe der Lüftersteuerung nimmt man ein nicht störendes und sehr leises surren wahr, was bei Spielen oder Filmen nicht weiter auffällt.
Ab ca. 60% bis 70% werden sie etwas störend, wobei ich da eher unempfindlich bin.

Die Temperaturtests

Die Temperaturtests dauern 30 Minuten bei einer Raumtemperatur von 17°.

Als Vergleich kommt mein LianLi PC A17B Gehäuse zum Einsatz.

Getestet wird im Idle-Mode unter Windows Vista 64 Bit, unter Crysis als Spiel und Prime und Furmark als Extremtest.
Wie immer nur als Phenom II X2 550 BE, der natürlich auch wieder etwas OC erfährt auf 3,8 GHz und 1,4 V.
Ich teste mit 6 Lüftern im Pantheon die alle auf ca. 60% laufen.
Getestet werden CPU, CPU OC, GPU und HDD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun, was die Kühlleistung anbelangt, hat Xigmatek hier einen echten "Kühlschrank" konstruiert.
Das LianLi war gegen das Pantheon ein richtiger "Hitzkopf".
Durch die gut durchdachte Lüfterverteilung werden alle Komponenten ausreichend mit Frischluft versorgt.
Auch der neue Ansatz für die Festplattenkühlung hat mich überzeugt.

6. Fazit

Zur abschließenden Bewertung des Gehäuses lässt sich feststellen:
In Bezug auf die Eingangs-Frage in meinem Titel kann ich sagen:

das Gehäuse trägt zu recht den Namen eines göttlichen Tempels.

Das Design spricht für sich und ist zeitlos schön.
Die Ausstattung ist hervorragend und die schwarze Lackierung verleiht dem Pantheon den schlichten aber edlen "göttlichen" Hauch.
Die Verarbeitung ist mechanisch hervorragend. Was das durchaus positive Gesamtbild etwas eintrübt, sind die folgenden Faktoren:


an den Festplattenluftöffnungen fehlen Staubfilter
es fehlen Lüfterschrauben für eine Komplettbestückung der Festplattenlüfter als auch der anderen Gehäuselüfter.
der USB 3.0 Anschluss auf dem Deckel keinen Board Anschluss und muss somit durch das gesamte Gehäuse verlegt werden
Der Einbau der Hardware funktioniert super, es ist genügend Platz für alle arbeiten und auch sonst kann man sehr gut hantieren. 

Mit anderen Worten, am Gehäuse selbst habe ich nichts auszusetzen, doch leider verpasst das Pantheon aufgrund von den kleineren Mängeln knapp die Vollpunktzahlt von 100 Punkten.

*Das Bewertungskonzept*

Mein Bewertungskonzept spiegelt natürlich meine ganz subjektive Ansicht zum Gehäuse wieder. Ebenso meine Art der Gewichtung der einzelnen Komponenten. Mein Bewertungskonzept umfasst die folgenden vier Kategorien:


Verarbeitung
Funktionalität
Zubehör
Kühlung
Bei jeder Kategorie können maximal 25 Punkte vergeben werden.
Aus den Teilpunkten ergibt sich zum Schluss die Gesamtwertung von bis zu 100 Punkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für seinen Preis von 80€ kann ich das Xigmatek Pantheon jedem empfehlen, ob Gamer, Modder oder Silentfreak, jeder wird hier auf seine Kosten kommen, sowohl was die Ästetik, die Kühlleistung, die Umbaumöglichkeiten und die Lautstärke betrifft.


Links zum Preisvergleich mit den verschiedenen Versionen 


Xigmatek Pantheon (Schwarz) 
Xigmatek Pantheon mit Sichfenster (Schwarz)
Xigmatek Pantheon (Schwarz/Schallgedämmt)
Xigmatek Pantheon mit Sichtfenster (Schwarz/Schallgedämmt)
Abschließend kann ich sagen, "Ja es ist ein göttliches Zuhause für eure Hardware" und in zweierlei Hinsichten hat es nichts mit dem Tataros zu tun außer vieleicht die schwarze Lackierung. 

Es ist weder bösartig noch heiß, zum letzteren, das Pantheon orientiert sich eher an einem Eiswürfel, deshalb gibts den" Jarafi Ice Award" als Special Award und den "Jarafi Gold Award" für die allgemeine Überzeugung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7. LianLi Vergleich

Natürlich möchte ich das Xigmatek Pantheon auch noch mit einem Gehäuse des Herstellers LianLi kurz vergleichen.
Für den Vergleich kommt mein LianLi PC A17B zum Einsatz.
Der Vergleich ist nicht ins hervorragende Fazit eingeflossen, er dient nur für den Vergleich mit einem alten Hasen im Gehäusegeschäft.

Zum Äußeren gibt es zusagen, das Xigmatek und LianLi hier sich beide nichts schenken.
Jedoch bietet das Xigmatek mehr Multimedianschlüsse und ist auch besser für Wasserkühlungen gerüstet das das LianLi.
Im Inneren zieht das Pantheon am LianLi PC A17B vorbei, sowohl die Platzverhätlnisse als auch die raffinierte Kabelverlegung sind dafür ausschlaggebend.
Wie ihr auf den Bilder sehen könnt, ist die Kabelverlegung auch beim LianLi gut, jedoch ist der Kabelkanal beim Pantheon einfach die Elegantere und besser Lösung für das verstauen eures Kabelstranges.
Bei der Kühlleistung zieht das Pantheon aufgrund der gut durchdachten Belüftung auch an dem LianLi vorbei.
Wie ihr weiter oben in den Temperaturdiagrammen sicher bemerkt habt.
Nun noch einige Vergleichsbilder, was für ein Design euch anspricht, könnt ihr selbst entscheiden.
Mir gefallen beide auf ihre Weise, ein besser oder schlechter gibt es nicht, das Design immer eine Geschmacksfrage ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit kann ich mein Fazit nur noch einmal untermauern und sagen, das Pantheon ist jeden Cent wert.

8. Moddingideen

Kein Test von mir natürlich ohne einige Anregungen für Umbauarbeiten am Gehäuse.

Wie immer sind alle Arbeiten auf eigene Gefahr .

1.Lackierung
Da das Pantheon schon in einem matten Schwarz daher kommt und zusammen mit den weißen LED Lüftern ein sehr schöner Kontrast ensteht, was würde sich dort näher anbieten, als eine weiß schwarze Lackierung.
Das Wabendesign der Lüftergitter könnte zum Beispie als Vorlage für eine einzigartige Lackierung sein.
Oder wie wäre es mit einem Airbrush im göttlichen Stil, in Richtung von einem Tempel oder etwas der gleichen.
Unsere Phantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt.

2.Sichtfenster
Für alle die gerne ihre Hardware auch in einem schönen Licht sehen wollen, wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Sichtfenster für eure Pixelschleuder, das sie auch mal etwas "reales sieht".
Natürlich gibt es auch ein Pantheon mit Scheibe, aber wer Freude am Basteln hat wie ich, für den ist ein originelles Sichtfenster unerlässlich.
Das Sichtfenster könntet ihr noch indirekt Beleuchten, mir würden sehr gut weiße LEDs gefallen, die unterstreichen die schwarz/weiß Edeloptik sehr.

Das sind zwei Beispiele von mir, was ihr am gehäuse personalisieren könntet.

Ich hoffe euch hat meine zweite Review gefallen und werde meine zukünftigen auch verfolgen
Jarafi


----------



## Jarafi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

So viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## facehugger (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Netter, informativer Test mit schönen Bildern Hmmm, ich weiß die Lautstärke ist immer subjektiv, aber wie würdest du die verbauten Lüfter auf niedrigster Drehzahl einschätzen? Das Pantheon hatte doch mal Probs mit der Lüftersteuerung. Sind diese mittlerweile ausgemerzt?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Nice Work. Mich hätte vielleicht noch die subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke von den verbauten Lüftern in dem Gehäuse interessiert. Gut nicht für mich abe res wird sicherlich einige geben die den Tower in Erwägung ziehen und auch danach fragen.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Netter, informativer Test mit schönen Bildern Hmmm, ich weiß die Lautstärke ist immer subjektiv, aber wie würdest du die verbauten Lüfter auf niedrigster Drehzahl einschätzen? Das Pantheon hatte doch mal Probs mit der Lüftersteuerung. Sind diese mittlerweile ausgemerzt?
> 
> Gruß


 
Danke für das Lob, für die Bilder lass ich mir immer was besonderes einfallen, dieses mal war es der Wald  

Also die verbauten Lüfter würde ich als im normalen Rahmen ansiedeln, solange sie nicht die 60% überschreiten 


Und ja das Lüfterprobelm ist ausgemertz, sie haben den Fehler behoben in der neuen Revision des Deckels, konnte keine Fehler in Form von Ausfällen oder der Gleichen mehr feststellen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nice Work. Mich hätte vielleicht noch die subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke von den verbauten Lüftern in dem Gehäuse interessiert. Gut nicht für mich abe res wird sicherlich einige geben die den Tower in Erwägung ziehen und auch danach fragen.


 
Vielen Dank, wird gleich noch nachgetragen


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Februar 2011)

Nice. Gutes review.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Vielen Dank 
Wenn ihr Fragen habt, lasst alles raus


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Keine Fragen, nur Lob!


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Fragen, nur Lob!



Genau. Was soll man da nicht fragen.


----------



## Jarafi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Ja hat den niemand irgend eine Frage, seit ihr alle wunschlos Glücklich?


----------



## Teldor1974 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Schöne Review Grats
Und tolle Neuigkeiten mit der Lüftersteuerung 
Hatte das Gehäuse 4 ganze Tage bei mir tolles teil
bis auf die Lüftersteuerung war ich hin und weg
Aber wenn dieser Fehler mitllerweile behoben ist 
werde ich mir den jetzt wieder bestellen sobald die
neuen rev3 Mainboards draussen sind
Und zu lautstärke der Lüfter ich hatte ja bis auf 
2 Lüfter quasi alle ausgetauscht (bzw welche dazu gekauft insgesamt 6stk)gehabt 
und der unterschied war mehr als hörbar 
20%-40/50% sehr angenehm bis kaum wahrgenommen 
ab 50/60% waren zumindest die 2 übriggeblieben Xigmatek lüfter im deckel
des Rechners hörbar summen aber als störend empfand ich das nicht 
aber groß rumtesten konnte und wollte ich auch nicht wegen anderer 
Mängel bei meiner bestellung 

PS:Also ich würde jedem vorschlagen die bereits eingebauten Lüfter
gegen 4xhttp://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Kuehlung+Luft/Gehaeuseluefter/Gehaeuseluefter+120mm.html/basket_action/buy_now/man_id/be_quiet!/ypos/190/info/p667497_120x120x25-be-quiet--SilentWings-Pure-1350U-m-18-5dB-A--Schwarz.html
und
2xhttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p638612_140x140x25-be-quiet--Silentwings-USC-1000U-m-16-5dB-A--Schwarz.html
für meine zwecke ein top gehäuse


----------



## Jarafi (1. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Danke , freut mich


----------



## Idefix Windhund (2. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse leider schon VOR deinem Review gekauft. Wäre sehr froh gewesen wen ich so einen guten Bericht davor schon bekommen hätte. Das was mir an dem ganzen Gehäuse stinkt ist das es NIRGENDS vermerkt ist dass das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme, das Gigabyte X58 UD7 und weitere E-ATX Boards nicht rein passen. ATX und kleiner, mehr geht nicht rein. 

Ob meine Lüftersteuerung hält weiß ich nicht. Sie lief wegen passendes Mainboard Mangel maximal 2min bis ich alle Xigmatek Brushless DC FAN Lüfter ausgebaut habe. Bei einem der 2 verbauten Xigmatek Brushless DC FAN Lüfter mit 12V und 0,20A leuchteten nur 3 von 4 verbauten weißen LEDs. Hinzu kommt das die LEDs nur leuchten wen man den Kontakt entweder am Gehäuse selbst oder so irgendwie überbrückt (Das Rote Kabel am Lüfter mit dem Schwarzen Kabel direkt daneben verbinden). Sonst leuchten die Lüfter nicht. Das erschwert das Betreiben in anderen Gehäusen etwas. 

Was mir auch sehr an dem Gehäuse gefällt ist das man es ja fast total zerlegen kann da fast alles geschraubt ist. Zwar hat das Asus Rampage 2 Extreme nicht ins Gehäuse gepasst aber es ist einfach viel leichter finde ich wen das Gehäuse oben offen ist. Die Kabel die alle an einem Modul hängen lassen sich bis auf eSATA und die Front Panel Kabel entfernen. Da ich die Lüftersteuerung nicht nutzen möchte wurden alle Kabel entfernt und auch das dicke SATA 3 Kabel wurde entfernt. Lässt sich alles durch einen Stecker und einer Buchse beliebig dran und ab stecken. Das fand ich sehr gut. 

Noch mal zu den Lüftern, alle Lüfter rauschen unhörbar und eindeutig. Der 120mm Lüfter der am HDD Rack auf der rechten Seite angeschraubt war ist so extrem laut ... vibriert oder Lagerschaden ... keine Ahnung, auf jeden Fall dröhnt der mordsmäßig. Somit hätten wir einen 120mm Xigmatek Brushless DC Lüfter wo nur 3 von 4 LEDs laufen und der andere 120mm Xigmatek Brushless DC Lüfter dröhnt wie Sau. Der einzige Lüfter ohne Macken ist der 140mm Xigmatek Brushless Lüfter mit 12V und 0,26A am Heck des Gehäuses. 

Wie sich das komplette Gehäuse nun so im wahren Alltag verhält kann ich noch nicht sagen. Hardwareversand.de scheint gerne Mensch ärgere dich nicht mit den Kunden zu spielen da ich schon seit Montag auf ein neues Board warte.


----------



## Jarafi (2. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Danke für das Feedback ,

Also für den Alltag kann ich es jedem empfhelen!! 
Ist echt ein super Gehäuse sowohl Optisch wie auch vom Technischen.


----------



## serafen (3. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Also, der ausführliche Bericht verdient erstmal ein Lob 

Leider kann ich die hauseigene (Xigmatek-)Euphorie i. S. v. *"I.C.E. = Impressive, Creative und Essential" *nicht so ganz nachvollziehen: es mag zwar ein sehr funktionelles Gehäuse sein, aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich sehr verschieden - für mein Empfinden ist das Design augenscheinlich Standardkost, zudem immer diese unsägliche Mesh-Optik ... grrrrrrr ... empfinde ich auch bei Lian Li nicht gerade als Fortschritt, insbesondere im Vergleich zu früheren Gehäuse-Serien.

Im Vergleich zu CM Storm-, Enermax- und IN WIN-Gehäusen (und vgl.) alles - mehr oder weniger - Einheitsbrei; ich würde mir, egal, welcher Hersteller, endlich mal schicke & hoch funktionelle Gehäuse wünschen ... bislang sind die (immer noch) Mangelware.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Cooler teste aber warum schleppen alle ihr Hardware in denn Wald nur um da bilder zu machen....


----------



## Bladi (3. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Danke für dieses Hammer Review! Soviel Mühe gehört gewürdigt 

Hab mich jetzt auch für das Pantheon entschieden für meinen neuen Rechner! Die schlichte Eleganz des Gehäuses ist genau mein Geschmack, die Funktionalität und Kühleigenschaften sind überzeugend. Natürlich gefällt das Design von Xigmatek nicht jedem, aber den Göttern sei dank, sind geschmäcker ja verschieden


----------



## Jarafi (3. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*



serafen schrieb:


> Also, der ausführliche Bericht verdient erstmal ein Lob
> 
> Leider kann ich die hauseigene (Xigmatek-)Euphorie i. S. v. *"I.C.E. = Impressive, Creative und Essential" *nicht so ganz nachvollziehen: es mag zwar ein sehr funktionelles Gehäuse sein, aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich sehr verschieden - für mein Empfinden ist das Design augenscheinlich Standardkost, zudem immer diese unsägliche Mesh-Optik ... grrrrrrr ... empfinde ich auch bei Lian Li nicht gerade als Fortschritt, insbesondere im Vergleich zu früheren Gehäuse-Serien.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu CM Storm-, Enermax- und IN WIN-Gehäusen (und vgl.) alles - mehr oder weniger - Einheitsbrei; ich würde mir, egal, welcher Hersteller, endlich mal schicke & hoch funktionelle Gehäuse wünschen ... bislang sind die (immer noch) Mangelware.


 
Danke für die Rückmeldung , ja das Design ist eine persönliche Sache, jeder sieht das mit seinen Augen , das ist auch gut so 






CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Cooler teste aber warum schleppen alle ihr Hardware in denn Wald nur um da bilder zu machen....


 
Danke, zu den Bildern, Wieso den nicht?, "normale Bilder" kann jeder machen, ich eben nicht, sueßrdme hat Kunst viele Augen, der eine mag das eine, der andere das anderes .
Außerdem schleppen nicht alle ihre Hardware in den Wald. 



Bladi schrieb:


> Danke für dieses Hammer Review! Soviel Mühe gehört gewürdigt
> 
> Hab mich jetzt auch für das Pantheon entschieden für meinen neuen Rechner! Die schlichte Eleganz des Gehäuses ist genau mein Geschmack, die Funktionalität und Kühleigenschaften sind überzeugend. Natürlich gefällt das Design von Xigmatek nicht jedem, aber den Göttern sei dank, sind geschmäcker ja verschieden


 
Vielen Dank , freut mich sehr das er gefällt.
Hoffe du bist mit deinem Pantheon genauso zufrieden wie ich


----------



## Dommerle (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Super Test!


----------



## Seabound (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Top Test!  Schade, kein durchsichtiges Seitenteil, aber egal. 

Aber warum hast du das Teil in den Wald geschleppt?


----------



## Jarafi (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Danke 

Ich bin Hobbyfotograf, es gibt nichts schlimemres wie langweilige Bilder finde ich.
Der Reiz ist ja, aus allem was geniales und einzigartiges zu machen


----------



## leorphee (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Schöner Test und auch ein schönes Gehäuse... 
hätte ich mir vor zwei Jahren gewünscht


----------



## Rail (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

nettes review  geile bilder im wald!


----------



## Jarafi (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Danke , freut mich.
Nach zwei Wochen im Betrieb gefällts mir auch immer noch besser .

Andere gehen eben mit ihrem Hund gassi, ich mit meinem Gehäuse .


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Gutes Review, gut geschrieben und sehr ausführlich. 

Aber die Bilder muss ich doch kritisieren. 
Wenn ich als User eine Hardware anschauen will, dann möchte ich die Hardware anschauen und nicht den Hintergrund, daher halte ich einen neutralen, möglichst hellen Hintergrund für sehr sinnvoll. Ebenso eine gute Ausleuchtung (mit Blitzlicht arbeiten ist zwar brauchbar, aber eben nicht perfekt).
Daher finde ich deine Gehäusebilder im Wald nicht so gut, sorry.
Aber die Details sind OK geworden, auch scheust du dich nicht, das Teil zu zerlegen, das kommt immer gut an. 
Insgesamt gesehen würde ich aber Bilder mit einer höheren Auflösung begrüßen (weiß jetzt nicht, was für eine Leitung du hast), 795x605 Pixel finde ich etwas zu klein (für meinen Geschmack).


----------



## Jarafi (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Danke,
Ja die Bilder sind Geschmackssache, ich persönlich mag den langweiligen weißen Hintergrund nicht so sehr.
Und das mim Blitzlicht ist auch so ne Sache, an dem Tag wars zu dunkel draußen, mit der größe bin ich noch am überlegen.
Danke für das Feedback


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Ja die Bilder sind Geschmackssache, ich persönlich mag den langweiligen weißen Hintergrund nicht so sehr.


 
Mir ist schon klar, was du meinst, aber du stellst ja eine Hardware vor und da ist es eben wichtig, dass man Details sehen kann und ein schwarzes Gehäuse im Wald, das nicht ganz ausgeleuchtet ist, ist eben detailarm.
Dass du ein paar ungewöhnliche Fotos machen und posten kannst, ist völlig OK, aber eben nur als Zugabe, nicht als Teil der Vorstellung.


----------



## Jarafi (5. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Ich finde man sieht alles wichtige im Detail.
Detailarm ist aber kein Bild, sowohl unter Design als auch unter Fotografenaspeckt.
Nur "ausergewöhnliche Aufnahmen" nicht als Teil der Vorstellung einer Hardware zu sehen ist eine Ansichtsfrage .

Wer noch Fragen hat, immer her damit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Habe gerade den Kopfhörerausgang des Gehäuses am Laufen  Man muss exakt den Stecker drin haben sonst fehlt eine Phase. So was hatte ich auch noch nie so ein Murks.


----------



## Jarafi (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Das Problem hab ich bei meinem nicht, hast du vielleicht die alte Revision erwischt?
Die erkennt man daran, das bei der Lüftersteuerung auf der Unterseite keine Kühler sind.

Ansonsten solltest du dich an deinen Händler wenden, und nach einem Ersatz fragen, wenn das Teil einen Wackler hat.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Stimmt genau ... ich habe keine Kühler 
http://ug4.kw.cx/ug/0761/9608/139587617_full,r,470x470.jpg
http://ug4.kw.cx/ug/0761/9608/139700392_full,r,470x470.jpg

Kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt nun ein wenig an. Und bei Hardwareversand ... die wollen das komplette Case wieder haben. Und weiß Gott wie lange ich dann ohne Gehäuse hausieren muss.


----------



## Jarafi (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Es reicht eigentlich wenn man dir einen neuen Deckel schickt, weil der Rest geht ja nehm ich an.
Sonst Frag mal beim Xigmatek Support nach, die sind immer sehr nett und hilfsbereit. 

Weil Anspruch auf Ersatz hast du, bei der ersten Revision fällt auch zum Teil die Lüftersteuerung aus.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Habe nun bei Xigmatek angefragt (per E-Mail). Bei Hardwareversand brauch ich gar nicht anrufen (die verstehen mich nicht und ich die nicht ) und am Ende heißt es komplettes Gehäuse zurück schicken 

Das mit der defekten Lüftersteuerung kenne ich  Empfand es aber nicht als Problem da mein Mainboard genug Anschlüsse parat hatte. Das mit den Wackelkontakt bei Kopfhörer und Mikrofon stört mich als Hobby Video und Musik Mensch doch sehr.


----------



## Jarafi (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Versteh ich, wenn mand amit arbeiten möchte und es geht nicht, dann bekommt man einen Rappel , ich kenns.
Ist wie bei Grafiktools wenn die Maus nicht geht. 

Morgen bekommst sicher ne Antwort, sie sind da sehr fix.
Ansonsten joar wenn du noch Fragen hast oder sowas, immer her damit


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Fragen soweit habe ich keine mehr. Das einzige was mich noch fuchst, da hatte ich aber Tomaten auf den Augen, ist das es keinen einzigen 3,5" Schacht für mein Multikartenleser gibt. Da vorne in der Festplattenblende aber am Boden ein Loch ist habe ich das Kabel einfach da durch zum Mainboard geführt und Betreibe den MKL extern.

Nachtrag:
Ach ja ... fällt mir noch was ein. Gab es bei dir auch "Probleme" mit dem Netzteil verschrauben? Immer hat eine Gehäuse Öse nicht zur Netzteil Öse gepasst. Die Schraube drückte somit nur halb gegen das Gehäuse. Verwendet wird ein be quiet Straight Power 480W.

Hier ein Bild davon: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Jap eine Schraube passt nicht ins Raster, wobei ich meisten nur zwei Verwende.
Ich dachte erst das sei Netzteilanhängig, aber du hast ja ein be quiet.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (17. März 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Ich möchte mich nur kurz für den Tip mich direkt an Xigmatek zu wenden bedanken.
Habe eine E-Mail geschrieben, eine Rechnungskopie geschickt und von Caseking via GLS ein Paket mit einem komplett neuen Deckel bekommen. Der Service ist echt einer der besten die ich seit langen hatte. Ohne wen und aber, einfach und unkompliziert. So was hinterlässt Eindruck und für meine nächsten Projekte ziehe ich Xigmatek Gehäuse vor.


----------



## FuTheBear (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Zum Thema Lüftersteuerung:

Inzwischen habe ich die VIERTE Lüftersteuerung verbaut.
Die erste ist sofort ausgefallen, der ganze Raum hat verschmort gestunken. Nummer zwei hat nicht viel länger gehalten und es sogar geschafft, den Gehäusedeckel neben einem der Drehknöpfe zu verformen. Die dritte Lüftersteuerung war dann aus der neuen Revision, bei der zwei kleine Alukühlkörper auf die betroffenen Bauteile geschraubt wurden. Wirklich lange hat das aber auch nicht gehalten.

Wie gesagt habe ich jetzt Lüftersteuerung Nummer 4. Wie lange sie hält werde ich sehen.

Das Gehäuse wurde bei Caseking gekauft. Der Support ist schnell und unkompliziert. Ein Anruf und bereits am nächsten Tag traf kostenlos das Ersatzteil ein. Dafür ein dickes Lob.- Schade nur, dass der Support nötig ist. Caseking hat bei der dritten Reklamation auch darauf bestanden, ein weiteres Ersatzteil zu schicken. Erst wenn dieses ausfällt ist eine Rückgabe möglich.
Der ganze Ärger mit der ständigen Schrauberei bleibt natürlich an mir hängen.

Die Lüftersteuerung ist auch in der neuen Revision eine Fehlkonstruktion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Was ist das den??? Ich habe nur so Aluklötze an den Reglern dran. Und hier sind es schon richtige kleine Kühlkörper.


----------



## FuTheBear (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Nur das selbst die Kühlkörper nichts bringen. Die schwarze Verfärbung an den Lötstellen sagt ja einiges.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Das Problem wird Xigmatek niemals lösen ohne massiv ins Gehäuse eingreifen zu müssen. Die Lüftersteuerung ist nur dafür ausgelegt Baby Lüfterchen zu regeln. Wenn ich da nun 3 fette Lüfter mit 2W dran hänge sind das schon 6W was dieses kleine Bauteil abhalten muss. Und wenn ich mir so die Lüfter auf Alternate anschaue, 3W und mehr ... und wo Leistung W ist auch wärme. Kein Wunder das die Reihenweise durchbrennen. Entweder brauchen die Regler einen Kühler der so ca. 15W weg stecken kann oder oder es sollte nur 1 Lüfter pro Regler möglich sein und keine 3. Oder Sie belassen es dabei und kleben einen Warnhinweis (Maximal 0,3W pro Lüfter) hin was den die Regler maximal Aushalten. Wer trüber liegt ist dann sein eigenes Risiko. Steht auf den reglern eigentlich was drauf? Wenn ja wäre es doch kein Problem zu googln was die ohne Kühler so aushalten.

Edit
Ich habe eine Tabelle gefunden
Wenn ich diese richtig deute verursacht EIN Lüfter mit 3W - 3,12°C pro Watt = 9,36°C das mal 3 da man ja 3 Lüfter anschließen kann sind das 28,08°C und das ohne Berücksichtigung von Gehäuse wärme und Luftstau.


----------



## FuTheBear (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Damit bestätigst du mich mit meiner Einschätzung, dass es sich bei der Lüftersteuerung um eine Fehlkonstruktion handelt. Aber...
Die Leistung eines Lüfters wird nicht zu 100% in Wärme umgewandelt.  Und die Wärme die entsteht, teilt sich auf alle Bauteile auf.

Jedoch "sollte" es eigentlich funktionieren. Xigmatek liefert das Gehäuse ja mit drei vorinstallierten Lüftern aus. Insgesamt sind sechs Lüfteranschlüsse vorhanden. Auf jedem Regler drei.
Bei mir kamen zu den vorinstallierten nur die beiden Lüfter meines Scythe Musashi hinzu.

Sollte funktionieren! - Tut es aber nicht! Womit wir wieder bei der Fehlkonstruktion sind.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Alles klar nun, das sind die Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim mit 2000U/min (SY1012SL12VM) die ich zufällig selber da liegen habe. Diese haben 12V maximal 0.16A summa summarum also 1,92W diese mal 2 sind 3,84W die es zu regeln gilt. Die Gehäuse Lüfter habe ich mal verkauft, mal schauen ob ich die Auktion noch einsehen kann.

Falls es jemanden interessiert hier noch ein Video mit dem Gehäuse beim Zusammenbau meines PCs.


----------



## damike111 (27. November 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Kann mir wer verraten wie ich an das Panel bekomme?

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass der Ein/Ausschalter keinen Kontakt mehr hat. Da ich den PC nicht zusammen gebaut habe, weiß ich nicht wie ich an die Kabelverbindungen etc. komme. Das wäre sehr nett!!

Danke


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. November 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Xigmatek anschreiben


----------



## Jarafi (27. November 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Xigmatek Pantheon - Das Göttliche Zuhause oder doch der Tartaros für eure Hardware?*

Hi,

da szieht man einfach nach vorne ab, ist mit ein paar Nasen geschnappt.
Dnach sollte man an die Platine rankommen.

Grüße


----------

